# Racine, Wisconsin excessive force



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Racine, Wisconsin — Attorney William Sulton of Gingras, Thomsen and Wachs Lawyers filed a lawsuit in the U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Wisconsin against Racine County and a Racine County deputy sheriff for alleged excessive force used against Deandre McCollum during an August 2018 incident. On Aug. 13, 2018, Deputy Edward Drewitz was patrolling the City of Racine with his service dog named “Friday”. Drewitz conducted a traffic stop at 10:45 a.m. for an equipment violation at the corner of Main and Second streets. During the traffic stop, Drewitz reported seeing a gold Oldsmobile Intrigue parked in front of his squad car and the vehicle that had been pulled over. After the traffic stop concluded, Drewitz saw someone enter the passenger side of the Oldsmobile and then, moments later, step out of the vehicle holding what appeared to be a pizza box, “as if the driver of the Intrigue delivered a pizza to him,” the deputy said. When the vehicle pulled away, the deputy reported that the car’s windows were tinted “darker than what Wisconsin State law permits.” The deputy pursued the Intrigue, but the vehicle, being driven by McCollum, did not pull over. A vehicle pursuit ensued on Main Street that reached speeds of 65 mph before McCollum swerved to miss another vehicle and crashed. McCollum then fled the vehicle on foot, but was soon knocked down by a sheriff’s K-9 dog. McCollum, while still being confronted by the K-9, was ordered to get on the ground by the deputy, but allegedly refused and was tased. Investigators reported that marijuana, weighing approximately 32.5 grams, was found scattered throughout the McCollum's car along with $82 in assorted bills and an open box of plastic bags. An additional 56.2 grams of marijuana was reportedly found underneath the driver’s seat.


----------

